# Have an excel with macro, saved as .xlsm but macro is still unavailable for other people



## 2_nisia (Sep 28, 2022)

Hello,

I have made an excel workbook that contains macros and a button that activates the macros. I wanna upload this excel to a website, so multiple people can download it and use it with the macros.
Everytime I click the button from a different computer than the one I made the excel, I get the following message:

Cannot run the macro "MyExcel .xlsm'Ark5.Hide_Unhide'. The macro may not be available in this workbook or all macros may be disabled.
I have followed many advices such as the *Add-ins, Macro settings, ActiveX settings* and *Trust Center* options, as well as going to the *Security information*, but nothing has worked so far.





All the answers out there talk about sending the macro through an email, but i dont want 2 seperate files, just one excel with enabled macros.
Additionally it would be great to have my excel have some protected cells, and still have the macros running, but I should make a seperate thread about it.


----------



## cmowla (Sep 28, 2022)

Right click on the file itself and go to Properties.  Then check in the *Unblock* checkbox and say okay.


----------



## kmcaron (Dec 27, 2022)

I have a similar problem.  my properties window does not include an "*unblock*" field.  Is there a trick to getting it displayed? (not sure if this is my problem.)


----------

